# OEM VW Aluminum Pedal Covers - Install question



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

Is there a trick to swapping the brake & gas pedals out. The brake looks like it would simply slide over the frame but it's not as straightforward as it would seem. 
Also, does the gas pedal simply go over the existing pedal? I know the brake pedal replaces the original, but the gas pedal seems to be one piece and not designed to come off. The instructions that VOA provide with there parts are outstanding (cynical)
Early thanks for any help.
Jay


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OEM VW Aluminum Pedal Covers - Install question (smithjss)*

VW doesn't offer installation instructions for parts because they expect mechanics to use common sense to figure out how to install the parts or follow the repair procedures in the repair manuals in the dealer's service departments for more complicated parts. 
There are no written instructions in the repair manual for replacing the pedal covers. You have to pull the only ones off the pedals and slip the new ones on the pedals. Try using soapy water as a lubricant.


----------



## Bach (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: OEM VW Aluminum Pedal Covers - Install question (spockcat)*

Soapy water works well.


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: OEM VW Aluminum Pedal Covers - Install question (Bach)*

Thanks Gents. There isn't a pad that comes off the gas pedal is there? I'm assuming the aluminum pedal will go right over the existing one. Is this correct?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: OEM VW Aluminum Pedal Covers - Install question (smithjss)*

There is not a pad that comes of the gas pedal on the V6... and the aluminum does fit right over it... but is does require some elbow grease.
In fact, when I installed mine... it was a flat out bitch to get on.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM VW Aluminum Pedal Covers - Install question (smithjss)*

I've done this twice now, and so if I can do it, anyone should be able to.
Within the last month, I know I found a thread with the installation instructions, but just spent five minutes and couldn't find it.
What has already been posted here is pretty much what you need to know... a little soapy water helps, along with the use of a screwdriver to pull one of the lips back, as you would use a shoe horn. And if I recall, after about ten "mother$^#&^%$s", the gas pedal slides right on.


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: OEM VW Aluminum Pedal Covers - Install question (SUVW)*

Thanks. That is what I was encountering with the gas pedal. I'll proceeed with a bit more force.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: OEM VW Aluminum Pedal Covers - Install question (smithjss)*

Does anyone know if Bentley covers will fit?










_Modified by Paldi at 8:56 PM 8-6-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OEM VW Aluminum Pedal Covers - Install question (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Does anyone know if Bentley covers will fit?









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3373868
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3373863
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3373349
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2907834
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3247474
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3133015
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3029380
WTF is your obsession with Bentley? Why don't you just go buy one and hang out in their forums?
Besides, Bentley pedals are UGLY.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: OEM VW Aluminum Pedal Covers - Install question (spockcat)*

No Bentley obsession, Spockcat. Cut your tongue out!








I am only interested in the parts. There are numerous potential Audi and Bentley cross-over parts. I have no plans to buy a Bentley or an Audi for that matter. However, if/when I buy a Touareg (very likely), I'll be wanting to do some upgrades to it by choosing among the many interesting modifications that have been successfully accomplished here on this forum. You deserve props for helping others in getting them done.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, the gas pedal cover won't fit the Phaeton - too narrow and short. However, I want the dead pedal to fit. Don't care about the rest. Anybody want them? Free to a good home or back to ebay.


----------

